# SNOW time



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I plan on driving down for sunshine in Spain, leaving UK around Nov 10th. Route chosen (so far) takes in the Millieu Bridge, and a route guide suggests the could be snow on that route which takes in Clermont Ferrand. How likely am I to run into snow in Nov ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

WingPete said:


> I plan on driving down for sunshine in Spain, leaving UK around Nov 10th. Route chosen (so far) takes in the Millieu Bridge, and a route guide suggests the could be snow on that route which takes in Clermont Ferrand. How likely am I to run into snow in Nov ?


Fairly remote if my experience of touring between Clermont and the Med last November is concerned. Lot of rain but no snow.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Almost zero,but if you do it will only be on the highest part and then only on the verges.
Don't forget this is a major HGV route so the will always (if possible) keep the roads open.
We usually travel Spain to UK or UK to Spain during nov ,jean, and this route has never been a problem ,in fact November we would go somport or Bielsa route with no problem (these routes are a bit iffy come jan )

Safe travels .


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

An interesting route for winter weather.


In the very worst weather I have used, without any problems the Bordeaux, Hendaye, Pamploma. Zarargoza to Valencia, which is perhaps safer if you are concerned about driving in the snow.

Alan


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Driven that route 2 years running in December and had no problems. Even if there is snow, because it is a main route for trucks, they tend to keep it clear. 
A couple of things to be aware of though 
1. Ignoring the cost of any other toll roads you decide to use - just to cross the Millau bridge will set you back about 20 euros
2. Not sure how long you are planning to take to get down but plan your overnight stops carefully. Most of the campsites down the middle close end of October. You may have to use some of the aires overnight so make sure all your power supplies are in good order and check out any recent reviews on the aires you intend to use. Some can be a 'little dodgy'


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

spaniels said:


> Driven that route 2 years running in December and had no problems. Even if there is snow, because it is a main route for trucks, they tend to keep it clear.
> A couple of things to be aware of though
> 1. Ignoring the cost of any other toll roads you decide to use - just to cross the Millau bridge will set you back about 20 euros
> 2. Not sure how long you are planning to take to get down but plan your overnight stops carefully. Most of the campsites down the middle close end of October. You may have to use some of the aires overnight so make sure all your power supplies are in good order and check out any recent reviews on the aires you intend to use. Some can be a 'little dodgy'


To digress just for a second can I ask are airs still risky even in the winter, as we are thinking of using them in December on our way south? :?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We have used nothing but aires in winter and summer for the past 6 years ( not on motorway ) and the only risky bit is that the water may be turned off. So when you find water top up. If not just visit a cemetery.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Wingpete, you have not said where you are heading for..
The costa Brava and Dorada are not that warm, you need to be further south. If you plan to be down by Valencia and Costa Blanca then the Western route via Bordeaux is a better way..


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

"Quelques flocons" are announced for tomorrow, down to 800m in ghe Jura and Alps. They expect 20cm of fresh snow.
So, its officially started. Nothing in the Auvergne yet but be aware. Its most unlikely you will encounter snow in November but it could happen. On small roads on higher ground its a distinct possibility. We have been caught out before ....I was scouring maps to see how much higher the road goes as it tipping down with snow and no winter kit on board. Stupid.
From late October we always put winter tyres on. This is the law in many places ( fron Ctober to March/April).


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

We came back this February along that route in very deep snow no problem at all the road was kept clear by snow ploughs even the entrance and exits to service areas. They did a fine job.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I thought he was looking for Snow like I do!

I head for Pyrenees (St. Lary Soulan) or Andorra for snow. En-route to Spain for Sun!

TM


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

To digress just for a second can I ask are airs still risky even in the winter, as we are thinking of using them in December on our way south? :?[/quote]

We use as many Aires as possible when travelling and yes, there are some Aires that I will not stop at and even some known risky areas like the Costa Brava, where even Vicarious Books advise against stopping.
We also reject some frankly dull places or like the Aire with everything free at Zaragosa where we did not stop because it was dirty, smelly and noisy, with all kinds of people wandering about. Other than those, we have found most Aires to be quiet and as far as we have experienced, without any problems or feeling of threat. If there was, we would not use them. On most occasions you will be parked alongside other motorhomers who also would not wish to risk their expensive vans to any harm.
Those off the beaten track are often set in such settings as church forecourts. Before you reject Aires, do have a good look at several and I feel sure that your confidence in their security will grow.

Good luck

Alan


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Love MHF's. Salomon, it really makes my day to hear that flocons are anticipated. How would I know that if I wasn't a member on here? I love the Alps; our annual trip really isn't sufficient. xxxx


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I had flocons once but the doctor soon cleared them up


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Guys. A mixed bag, but no one says No, so off we go ! Tonka, we are headed for Calpe de Mar, nr. Alicante, and been that way previously although used different route. 
Sense of adventure in going where no man, I mean, no man like me, has ventured to before. 
So keep your eyes peeled for an Autotrail Comanche with number plate, with 999 in it. Leave UK mid Nov. There'll be another one, but he is off a week sooner. Needs more stops!! :lol: TTFN


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

WingPete said:


> I plan on driving down for sunshine in Spain, leaving UK around Nov 10th. Route chosen (so far) takes in the Millieu Bridge, and a route guide suggests the could be snow on that route which takes in Clermont Ferrand. How likely am I to run into snow in Nov ?


Yep, me to ! Ferry Dover/Calais sunday 10th Nov & going the same way down theA75 & then turn right at the Med, I'm heading for Benicassim (camping Azahar)- as usual, taking it easy at around 200/250miles a day stopping at selected Aires & (hopefully) get there Fri 15th.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be looking out for you Vicdicdoc, as I am using the Tunnel and may pass you along the way. It'll be male driver, blonde sleeping in passenger seat. :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

WingPete said:


> I'll be looking out for you Vicdicdoc, as I am using the Tunnel and may pass you along the way. It'll be male driver, blonde sleeping in passenger seat. :roll:


I'll be the one meandering along with ipod jazz blasting out the windows (am i the only one thinks French radio stations are cr#p ? - either hip-hop or similar) . . . 
So pass me by gently & don't blast your hooter as one side of my brain will be concentrating on the road & the other side asleep just like your passenger :sleeping:

You got your overnight stopping places sorted ?


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Choices*

As I normally do, will drive until feel the overwhelming need to stop !
Then find an aire or service area to rest. Depends on my state of wakefulness. Often parked up near other 'vans or trucks if convenient, for sense of security. My initials are in number plate. PCR.
See you in France or Spain, perhaps. Peter


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I am glad I'm not the only one who gets excited with the first flocons. When M.Meteo announced it I squealed "Flocons, flocons " and even the dogs went into a frenzy  
Have now booked the campsite at Le Grand Bornand for what we hope will be the first world cup biathlon in France. Its second week in December so snow could be dodgy...bring in those flocons !!


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hands up who else Googled "Flocons"?


----------

